# nitrae and nitrite problems



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

So...I did a water quality test 2 or 3 weeks ago and the water quality seemed to be fine. now I do a water quality test and the nitrite and nitrate levels seem to be up. (I do water changes once a week) I just did a water change but the levels seem to be the same. Help on lowering them? (Cheaply)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

More info would help.....how big was the water change? Are you only testing your water every 2-3 weeks? In the middle of its cycle? 

If you want to take down nitrites, do a water change.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I did a water change, the levels went down but they are still there......ammonia levels are 0. I do water changes once a week but I test it every 2-3 weeks


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

How long has the tank been running?
How big is the tank?
Did you do anything to the tank shortly before seeing this change in the nitrates and nitrites? (eg. change filters, add fish etc)
How many and which type of fish are in the tank?
What were the actual numbers before and what are the actual numbers now?
Have you tried checking your nitrate and nitrite levels right from the faucet you get your tank water from?

I think that's about it for now. After you answer these I think I will be able to give you some good advice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you tell us what the values _*are*_?


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

no3 levels are 40
no2 levels are 5
btw......one of my albino sharks died today........he was doing barrel rolls and stuff like that before I put him in quarantine. He died a couple of hours later.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your nitrite levels are 5, then you should do a 50% water change. More than enough to kill a fish.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it 5 or 0.5

Check your tap water and see what that is first. Then you should probably do a big water change.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

just did a 50% water change....the tap water is ok........levels are now no3-20 and no2-1...what do I do now?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like your tank is in the middle of it's cycle. Your tap water needs to set for a minimum of 24 hours before testing. Let your tank run for 2-4 hours after water changes before retesting. Seachem Prime is a water conditioner that removes chlorine/chloramine as well as converting ammonia/nitrite to something non-lethal.

In my experiences with cycling the nitrite level has climbed to a very high level for around 7-10 days as the bacteria that converts it to nitrate populates.

As for what to do now, I would wait until tomorrow, test for nitrites, and do a 10-50% water change based on the test results.

Here is a link for more info on Prime.

Seachem. Prime


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you got it down to 1, which I would do as suggested and wait a couple of hours before I tested, you should be okay. Test daily and if it stays at 1 or below I personally wouldn't do anything. If it starts to climb again I'd do a water change to bring it back down.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

The nitrate and nitrite levels are still the same......what should I do?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you tested your tap water itself??

Have type of test kit are you using?


----------

